# اسس تصميم الدوائر الالكترونية



## كيلان عرفان (3 أبريل 2008)

من صمم هذه الدوائر في الأساس ؟ وكيف ؟ كيف يتم تجميع قطع صغيره كهذه لتقوم بأداء مهمة transimitter كامل ؟ 
أريد أن أفهم نقطة مهمة في أساس الإلكترونيات , هل عندما نريد تصميم دائرة جديدة كليا , هل ننظر للقطع الإلكترونية الصغيرة منفصلة ونعرف كيف نقوم بتجميعها سويا لتقوم بأداء مهمة معينة , أم أننا ننظر للدائرة الإلكترونية كأجزاء كبيرة (قطع blocks كبيرة) قطعة مثلا ampilifier وجزء يمثل filter مثلا مع أجزاء أخرى لتقوم في النهاية بأداء مهمة خاصة .

لاحظو للدوائر أعلاه كلها لعمل FM transimitter لكن جزء منها فيه Opamps وجزء ترازيستورات عادية ولماذا هذه الترانسيستورات بالتحديد , وماذا عن الكابسيتورات الموجودة كيف ستخدم في إنشاء هذا الترانسميتر في النهاية ؟؟ كيف يلعب الكابستور الأخير دور محدد ال frequency ؟

هل يمكن تشبيه الإلكترونيات بالبرمجة وكيف ؟

الأسئلة سببها أنني متحير حتى الآن لأنه توجد بدائل كثيرة لتصميم الدارات ولاأعرف هل يصممونها أفراد ملمين إلمام لابأس به بالإلكترونيات أم خبراء في هذا المجال ويقتبس منهم الجميع ويعدل على الدارات تعديلات طفيفة لتخدم أغراض أخرى ؟
خالص حبي وتحياتي لكم
م.كيلان عرفان
كركوك


----------



## كيلان عرفان (3 أبريل 2008)

اي شخص يملك اساسيات في مفاهيم الكهرباء والالكترونيات يمكن ان يصمم مثل تلك الدوائر واعقد من ذالك ايضا و بدون اي مساعدة خارجية , فقط يجب ان تكون هناك الفكرة الاساسية لما يريد ان يصل اليه.
لكن بصراحة , الخبراء الحقيقيين في هذا المجال يكونون ملمين بمختلف العلوم الاخرى كالفيزياء والكيمياء و البيولوجيا ,فالالكتونيك بالنسبة اليهم لا تمثل الا وسيلة او اداة للوصول الى اهداف مرسومة لبعض الاغراض كالاهداف العسكرية , الطبية والفضائية.
يمكن الجمع بين القطع الالكترونية عندما نكون ملمين بطريقة عمل كل قطعة على حدى , كيف تعمل المقاومة و هي مربوطة مع التغدية ؟ , كيف يعمل المكثف و هو مربوط وحده مع التغذية ؟ الامر كذالك مع الترانزيستور, ايضا مع الوشيعة , ماذا لو غيرت التغيذية من توتر مستمر الى توتر متغير ؟ همممم هكذا اذن , الان سارى ماذا يحذت اذا جمعت المقاومة مع المكثف الخ ... .
اذن هذه التجارب الصغيرة عندما تكون مرفوقة بادوات للقياس متطورة نسبيا كالاوسيوسكويب الرقمي يكون التعلم اسرع و يمكن للمتعلم تطبيق و ملاحظة اي فكرة ينوي القيام بها.
جيد , الان بعد تلك التجارب الصغيرة و بعد ان ضبطت المفاهيم سواء على الكتب او على النيت ساحتفظ ببعض تلك الدوائر الصغيرة التي صممتها و التي بدت لي شيقة الى ان استعين بها في فكرة اخرى في المستقبل , الامر يشبه تماما عالم البرمجة ,فتلك الدوائر الصغيرة ثمتل مكتبة الاكواد يستعان بها في اكواد اخرى اكبر لتصميم برنامج ما ,فقد يكفي شخص واحد ليصمم مثلا برنامج يقوم بعدة مهام على الasm16 او على masm32 و بدون اي مساعدة كود خارجي , فقط يكفيه ان يدرس جيدا بروسيسور الحاسوب و مختلف تقاطعات او مختلف ال API ليقوم بذالك ,و سيكون هذا الشخص قادرا بدوره على برمجة مكتبات يستعان بها في لغات برمجة اخرى متطورة.
لاناخذ مثلا الصورة الاولى.
الجزء الاول يمثل بصفة عامة جزء الكشف detection و في حالة الصورة هو جزء لكشف تغيرات ذبذبة الهواء اي بتعبير اخر هو الميكرو للالتقاط الاصوات و يمكننا ان نغير هذا الجزء بارادتنا بان نضع مثلا مربط يتصل بمخرج للصوت لجهاز ما ,او جهاز لكشف تغيرات ظاهرة ما , لكن بالاحتفاض دائما بقوانين الربط.
الجزء الثاني يمثل جزء التكبير ,و هذا الجزء نراه دئما عند اي جهاز الكتروني للكشف لما يتولد من تيار ضعيف لذا مركبة الكشف captor الا و هو الميكرو في حالة الصورة وبالتالي يلزمنا تضخيم هذا التيار ليتم حقنه في الجزء الثالت.
نلاحظ اذن ان الجزء الاول و الثاني يعملان على كشف و تضخيم عالم تغير الطاقة الميكانيكية او الصوتية على مستوى الميكرو لان الصوت يعتبر طاقة ميكانيكية .
الجزء الثالت هو خاص بالتاتير في طاقة من جنس اخر الا و هي الطاقة الكهرمغناطيسية و هي التي نناقشها في هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arabteam2000-forum.com/index.php?showtopic=129653
اذن فالهدف الفلسفي لهذا الجهاز هو تحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية الى طاقة كهرمغناطيسية لان هذه الاخيرة يكون تاتيرها اسرع و مداها اطول



. 

*الصور المرفقة*


----------



## كيلان عرفان (27 أبريل 2008)

*دائرة الكترونية لتحويل ارقام الهاتف الى رقمية*


----------



## كيلان عرفان (27 أبريل 2008)

خالص حبي وتقديري واحترامي لكم جميعآ
كيلان


----------



## الحارثي مراد (27 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كيلان عرفان (12 مايو 2008)

Car parking Sensor




وصف الدائرة :
وهي الدائرة الالكترونية التى تستشعر بوجود جسم قريب من السيارة .. وتعطي انذار صوتي او ضوئي لتلافي الاصطدام ..


فكرة الدائرة ..
يوجد العديد من الأفكار والدوائر الألكترونية للوصول الى نفس النتيجة .. منها التى تعتمد على الذبذبات الصوتية Ultrasonic .. او التى تستخدم الأشعة تحت الحمراء Infra Red .. 

طبعا كل نوع له مميزاته ..


الـ Ultra_sonic .. 
- يمكن قياس المسافة بدقة .. وليس فقط مراقبه ..

- يمكن مراقبة مسافات بعيده نسبيا ..

- تصميم الدائرة محتاج الى مراعاة بأستخدام الترددات المناسبة .. والتى تضمن عدم تداخلها مع موجات خارجية 



الـ Infra Red- لا يمكنه مراقبة المسافات البعيدة ..

- غلبا تكون بسيطة وسهلة التكوين .. ورخيصة الثمن ..

- عمليه جدا .. 



شرح الدائرة الالكترونية ..
الدائرة تستخدم لمراقبة بعد السيارة عن أي جسم .. جدار مثلا .. وهي تمتاز بسهولتها ..وبساطتها ..

D7 .. سوف يضاء عندما تكون السيارة على بعد 20 سنتيميتر من أي جسم ..

D6 + D7 .. سيضاء بعد 10 سنتيميتر ..

D7 + D6 + D5 .. بعد 6 سنتيمير من أي جسم 


بعض الملاحظات المهمة ..
- وحدة التغذية يجب ان تكون منتظمة من 12 فولت الى 24 فولت ..

- D2 من النوع الذي يحتوي على فلتر داخلي ضد اشعة الشمس .. كي لا تتأثر عمل الدائرة ..

- تجنب أي اضاءة صناعية مباشرة على D2 ..

- يمكن تثبيت D5 + D6 + D7 داخل السيارة ..

- لأجراء عملية الـ Setup للدائرة .. اولا .. قرب الـ D2 الي D1 حتى يضاء .. وبدون أي جسم ثم قم بأبعاد D2 عن D1 حتى يطفىء ..


عناصر الدائرة ..
R110K 1/4W مقاومة
R2,R5,R6,R91K 1/4W مقاومة
R333R 1/4W مقاومة
R4,R111M 1/4W مقاومة
R74K7 1/4W مقاومة
R81K5 1/4W مقاومة
R10,R12-R141K 1/4W مقاومة


C1,C41



F 63V مكثف
C247pF 63V مكثف
C3,C5100



F 25V مكثف

D1 دايود باعث للأشعة تحت الحمراء
D2-دايود اشعة تحت الحمراء
D3,D41N4148 75V 150mA دايود
D5-7LEDs 

IC1555 Timer IC
IC2LM324 Low Power Quad Op-amp دائرة متكاملة
IC37812 12V 1A Positive voltage regulator IC 

خالص تقديري واحترامي
كيلان عرفان
كركوك


----------



## المهندسه الصغيره (12 مايو 2008)

شكلاا جزيلا


----------



## منار يازجي (15 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو الأمين (16 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ادور (17 مايو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## عادل الامعري (8 سبتمبر 2008)

يلي عاوز اي شرح عن اية دارة الكترونية يبعتلي وانا بعون الله حاجاوب:85:


----------



## Ahmed Adel (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ع الإفادة .. وأقوم حاليا بقراءة الموضوع على صورة أجزاء لأنه طويل ولكن مجهود مشكور ..


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كبير


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كبير


----------



## كيلان عرفان (30 مايو 2010)

شكرآ


----------



## m mohanad (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك أرجو توضيح ذلك بإدخال المخطط العملي لهذه الدارة


----------



## ehab ataa (1 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لجهودكم الرائعه


----------

